# spraying polyurethane on graphite rod for protection



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a rod whose graphite looks raw. I'm thinking of masking the loops and grip with masking tape and sparying the graphite with polyurethane for protection. Maybe decrease with alcohol first. 

Good or bad idea?


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I would think spray lacquer might to be a better choice. Check out the Rod/Plug/Rig building forum for some information.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe try graphite tape. I dont know where to find it, but it helps mend a broken rod.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lacquer will shine it up but it will scratch up eventually as it is a relatively soft finish. The rod manufacturers spray the blanks and then bake them to harden the finish. If take a clean lint free cloth you can wet it with ureathane and just wipe down a light coat rather than spraying. If you spray it and do not have it turning in a rod dryer it may run or sag on you and you would have been better off leaving it bare graphite.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

with my extensive paint and coatings experience, none of the spray coatings will work. (for very long).
the damage to the rod is from Ultra Violet solar radiation.
to combat this issue [on wood] is to use a coating such as Spar Varnish that has a high level of UVA.
UV Absorbers, blockers or inhibitors. The manufacturers do not specify the amount of inhibitors
in their products. But, the price will tell you as the UV blocking chemicals are very expensive.
also, they must be applied in several coats 4 mils thick. The price is the most distinguishing factor.
ie: Helmsman Spar Urethane is $15.00 a quart while Epifanes Spar Varnish is $65.00 a quart.
epoxy has zero UV blockers and will quickly deteriorate when exposed to a UV source, such as sunlight.
If the rod is not exposed to sunlight for long periods of time, you could use the small automotive aerosol or liquid touchup
coating from the auto parts store. Either clear or black, would be my suggestion vs the wood finishing products.
it just depends on how much you like that rod !!

jus my Dos Centavos







.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

if you don't mind waiting a few days and spend a little money,
you could order the Rod Finish coating from Mud Hole dot com in Orlando.
Personally, I have never used it - it is just what the rod people tout.









> The ultimate one-part urethane rod finish. For those requiring a water-clear,
> non-yellowing finish that will outlast the rod itself in durability.
> The perfect finish for fly rods, light and medium spin rods, pack rods, and in all cases
> where a large bulky buildup on the rod windings is objectionable.
> ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> with my extensive paint and coatings experience, none of the spray coatings will work. (for very long).
> the damage to the rod is from Ultra Violet solar radiation.
> to combat this issue [on wood] is to use a coating such as Spar Varnish that has a high level of UVA.
> UV Absorbers, blockers or inhibitors. The manufacturers do not specify the amount of inhibitors
> ...


Johnny,

Excellent info & tips !

Happy Thanksgiving & Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> if you don't mind waiting a few days and spend a little money,
> you could order the Rod Finish coating from Mud Hole dot com in Orlando.
> Personally, I have never used it - it is just what the rod people tout.
> View attachment 28698


Johnny,

I was thinking of the same kind of product . . . BTW - Mudhole is actually in Oviedo, FL.

"Jamie" is a good person to deal with, if he's still there !

Happy Thanksgiving & Tight Lines !


----------

